# Perspex Wardrobe Door. Literally fallen to pieces.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

As the headline suggests, opened the door very gently as normal and it fell apart . 

I've noticed on one door there are little screws top and bottom holding the pane of perspex in place . So wondering on the faulty door if these have been left out by accident during manufacture. 

Its a 2013 model of Apache .


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Door*

Phone the dealer first thing in the morning,


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Coincidentally, our Cheyenne wardrobe door (left hand) has suddenly revealed a problem where the smoked Perspex insert is loose and has dropped. This prevents the door closing and fails to operate the high level micro light switch.

Has anyone any knowledge how the inserts are held as it seems to pivot halfway down but is held in place so the insert can't be withdrawn from the frame. I imagine that it would have been glued in position?

Any advice much appreciated

David


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Door*

Phone the dealer first thing in the morning,


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Bill
Only just seen your reply.
Earlier today I took the door off and managed to remove the Perspex which had been glued, predominately just at the centre which was allowing the pivoting referred to.

Cleaned out the groove and the Perspex and have remade the joint using sikaflex, it's currently setting, will refit tomorrow all things being well.

David


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Makrolon is a good substitute for Perspex, we use 6mm thick for instrument panels, not sure if it comes in smoked or not and you'd have to buy a sheet of it, try Amarai Plastics.

It is hammer proof and used for riot shields etc.

Peter


----------

